# Sue Bird is hot



## Peja Vu

:drool:


----------



## ltrain99

Hell yes No wonder they were so excited 2 get her in2 the league shes the WNBA's savior so perfect to amrket with her looks personaity and of course her skillz


----------



## truebluefan

ok guys. The fans who come here are going to serious fans. We have some very good female posters here who dont go around posting pictures and saying So and so is a hunk. If you want to talk about Sues looks, do it in the EBB board as you have in the past. OK?Thanks.


----------



## Docdeb

*RE:Sue Bird is Hot*

I agree that serious discussion is best here, but do not assume that some of your female posters don't agree that Sue is hot! 

However, I don't think that's the best use of the board!


----------



## RetroDreams

*Re: RE:Sue Bird is Hot*



> Originally posted by <b>Docdeb</b>!
> I agree that serious discussion is best here, but do not assume that some of your female posters don't agree that Sue is hot!
> 
> However, I don't think that's the best use of the board!


Docdeb,

True, but we have female posters that also discuss that Jason Kidd is attractive and so forth. I don't personally see anything wrong for admiring WNBA players for things outside of basketball. 

Also, and you can disagree here, but image is a big part of marketing the WNBA, and it is something that they are sorely missing. The NBA used image and it blew up... I think the WNBA needs to follow suit. 

Retro


----------



## truebluefan

i just dont want posters to just come in here and post pictures. These are the best female basketball players in the world.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> i just dont want posters to just come in here and post pictures. These are the best female basketball players in the world.


True,

Yeah, but do we not post pictures of everyone else, too?


----------



## carver401

Swin Cash on the Shock is also really hot


----------



## supaazn

hell no she aint that good looking


----------



## supaazn

i meant sue bird by the way, i dont know who swin cash is.


----------



## truebluefan

gym rat said the pictures are ok with her. She is the moderator so...if its ok with her, pictures will be allowed.


----------

